# Konqueror improvvisamente non parte più [RISOLTO]

## niugentoo

Ciao a tutti, fino a ieri funzionava perfettamente e si apriva in un secondo, oggi ho provato ad aprirlo e credevo ci stesse mettendo troppo vista la fantastica velocità con cui si apriva ieri, in realtà non si apre proprio, mentre se provo da root si apre, sempre velocemente, ma da utente normale proprio non si apre....come ripeto ieri andava e quindi non capisco che può essere successo...Last edited by niugentoo on Wed Oct 31, 2007 12:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## !ico

prova a lanciarlo da terminale e vedi che errori ti restituisce.

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## niugentoo

Non restituisce nulla....rimane inchiodato senza dare segni di vita e nessun errore...

----------

## djinnZ

configurazione andata in gloria?! Prova a rinominare le dir .kde* e vedi se riparte.

----------

## niugentoo

In che senso rinominare la dir? Ho provato a cancellare il file di configurazione di konqueror ma non sembra che vada...mi viene in mente di provare a reinstallarlo...però boh!

----------

## djinnZ

Uff...

Kde mette una serie di informazioni in /home/nomeutonto/.kde e /home/nomeutente/.kde[versione] (od un link .kde -> .kde[versione]) quindi cancella gli authfile, ti sposti le due dir da qualche parte o le rinomini in bk-kde e bkkdeversione (tanbto per dire), se proprio non vuoi ricominciare da capo con la configurazione, e provi ad accedere nuovamente (presumo che tu stia usando il login grafico).

Sto anche presumendo che tu non abbia aggiornato nulla altrimenti, senza perder tempo, lanci un bel revdep-rebuild e vedi se non hai mandato in gloria kdelibs o qualcosa del genere.

----------

## niugentoo

Ho provato a dare quel comando e mi aveva dato dei broken, ma riguardavano beryl, io lo avevo disistallato perchè ora ho messo compiz-fusion, ma c'era qualcosa che puntava a beryl e quindi mi ha rimesso qualcosa.....comunque ho provato a fare come mi hai detto ma non funziona ancora!!

----------

## Onip

posto solo per dire che se da root funziona mentre da user no, ricompilarlo non servirà a niente.

Byez

p.s. niungentoo potresti fare attenzione alla lingua nei tuoi post. si fa fatica a seguirti (e quindi ad aiutarti)

----------

## niugentoo

si su quello hai ragione...comunque per scrupolo ci ho provato e infatti non ha funzionato ricompiolandolo...ma in questo caso che posso fare? Ieri funzionava...non mi pare di aver fatto niente di particolare fra ieri e oggi.........prima di spegnere andava....quando l'ho riacceso oggi non va più!!

Comunque grazie delle risp

----------

## Onip

prova così:

```

$ su -

Password: <pwd di root>

# rm -f .revdep*

# revdep-rebuild -pv

```

e posta il risultato.

----------

## niugentoo

Ecco il risultato:

marco@linus ~ $ su -

Password:

linus ~ # rm -f .revdep*

linus ~ # revdep-rebuild -pv

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... Nothing to rebuild

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.

linus ~ #

----------

## Onip

ok, non c'è niente da ricompilare.

A naso potrebbero essere due cosa

a) un errore nella configurazione.

In questo caso, come ti hanno già consigliato, è utile fare un backup delle configurazioni ( cioè delle dir .kde, .kde-<versione> e .konqueror se esiste), fare logout e login e infine riprovare a lanciare konqui.

b) qualche incosistenza da qualche parte. In questo caso prova a vedere in

```
$ man konqueror
```

 se esiste (altrimenti in qualche altro tipo di documentazione), se c'è un'opzione per lanciare konqueror in modalità debug (io uso gnome per cui non posso essere più specifico) e, nel caso, vedere dal risultato se si capisce qualcosa.

Byez

----------

## niugentoo

Prima credevo non funzionasse, appena ho riavviato ora funziona...pure se ho fatto male quanto mi avete detto perchè ora ho perso le configurazioni di kde, ma le ho già rimesse apposto, ora funziona correttamente tutto quanto, solo che non mi ricordo come si mette il doppio click invece che singolo...

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *niugentoo wrote:*   

> Prima credevo non funzionasse, appena ho riavviato ora funziona...pure se ho fatto male quanto mi avete detto perchè ora ho perso le configurazioni di kde, ma le ho già rimesse apposto, ora funziona correttamente tutto quanto, solo che non mi ricordo come si mette il doppio click invece che singolo...

 

Centro di controllo-->Periferiche-->Mouse-->tab Generale

----------

## Super_Treje

Ogni tanto lo fa' anche a me, ho kde 3.5.8, ed ho notato che basta riavviare e scompare questo problema.

Appena mi si ripresenta noto se e' necessiario solo riavviare X, ctrl+alt+backspace, oppure tutto il pc.

Azzardo un'ipotesi : potrebbe essere un bug di konqueror, come tra l'altro un'altro che ho individuato sulla 3.5.7 e che nella 3.5.8 ancora hanno corretto.

Bye  :Smile: 

----------

